
Release of New Version of Kallithea with PR and Webhooks for Mercurial and Git - dragonsh
https://kallithea-scm.org/news/release-0.3.5.html
======
vikrantrathore
Good work been using it as an alternative to Github and Bitbucket for over 3
years now. We have a small team with more then 52 private repository and works
good so far. Besides this we replicate all the upstream opensource repository
and keep it synchronized in our own instance. This is done very easily as
Kallithea supports both git and mercurial. We do pull request review online
and merge it offline and then push the changes to main repository. Our costs
is $10/month for hosting with unlimited users, unlimited repository and small
update maintenance whenever a new release comes in.

